# Fishing report, Everglades backcountry - Flamingo to Chokoloskee



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice report Captain. We have been catching a lot of rat reds out of Choko this year too. Good sign for what’s to come.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

That was quite a nice snook!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The truth is that I'd have to be awful lucky to ever come across one that big again - particularly in the 10K... I know that the Stuart area has quite a few of the really big girls - but in the 'glades there's just too many predators that will kill a big snook in a heart beat...

I figure that the one thing I can do... is to be ready when a really big fish comes along.


----------

